

Trayvon Martin And The Irony Of American Justice - denzil_correa
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/07/trayvon-martin-and-the-irony-of-american-justice/277782/

======
teilo
The Atlantic leads the pack with the most unbalanced coverage of this story.
They bought into a specific narrative at the start, and are steadfastly
sticking to it, in the face of clear evidence to the contrary.

